# ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P Driver Issues



## VoidBringer (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm having problems with my CD drive. My computer won't acknowledge that I've put in a CD. But, I've put in a Linux CD and rebooted, and Ubuntu started up, so it isn't completely broken. Here's the error message I get:

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

I can't seem to find a driver, and I don't see one in Windows Update. Reinstalling didn't work either. Any help?


----------

